# Interes compuesto durante 40 años, realista?



## El Chucho (25 Nov 2021)

Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?

Cuan realista es este calculo?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (25 Nov 2021)

Asi ha sido históricamente ( el retorno del 7% digo ).
Muy realista, pero la gente quiere ser millonaria mañana por la mañana, así que pocas personas siguen ese método.


----------



## El Chucho (25 Nov 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Asi ha sido históricamente ( el retorno del 7% digo ).
> Muy realista, pero la gente quiere ser millonaria mañana por la mañana, así que pocas personas siguen ese método.



Tienes toda la razon, la cuestion ya ni es hacerse rico, sino tener un futuro asegurado, una especie de pension propia o algo similar, o simplemente que el dinero genere algo, que trabaje el no yo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Nov 2021)

La regla del 72


Me he encontrado esto por azar, y creo que es interesante. The Rule of 72 – BetterExplained Viene a decir que para calcular aproximadamente cuanto tarda en doblarse un capital, se puede usar esta formula (72/tipo de interes). No es exacto, pero sí aproximado Si de un capital consigues un...




www.burbuja.info





Segun esta regla aproximada, sin las aportaciones el capital ya es mas de medio millón, así que sí, suena a bien calculado


----------



## tejoncio (25 Nov 2021)

Y QUIEN TE DA UN 7%?


----------



## bralmu (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Realista pero ten en cuenta que dentro de 40 años 1 millón tendrá el poder adquisitivo de 300.000 actualmente (basándome en la inflación de los últimos 40 años).


----------



## hortera (25 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Y QUIEN TE DA UN 7%?



Un ETF


----------



## El Chucho (25 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Y QUIEN TE DA UN 7%?



El
VWCE por ejemplo está dando un 28% segun morningstar Vanguard FTSE All-World UCITS ETF USD Accumulatio... ETF | IE00BK5BQT80


----------



## Abrojo (25 Nov 2021)

Ni corrige a la inflación ni nada tiene una tasa de interés constante durante 40 años, por lo que es como mucho una estimación promedio


----------



## randomizer (25 Nov 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Asi ha sido históricamente ( el retorno del 7% digo ).



LOS COJONES


----------



## Ederto (25 Nov 2021)

y de cuánto es la inflación? a ver si ese millón de dentro de 40 años vale para comprar una barra de pan.

Si el depósito da un 7%, vamos a asumir que la inflación es del 3%. Ala, haz los números.


----------



## Ederto (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> El
> VWCE por ejemplo está dando un 28% segun morningstar Vanguard FTSE All-World UCITS ETF USD Accumulatio... ETF | IE00BK5BQT80



y lo da 40 años seguidos?


----------



## XXavier (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



El cálculo está seguramente bien, aunque no sé si estimar un 7% de rentabilidad media no será en exceso optimista.
Además, conviene tener en cuenta que –expresado en poder de compra– el equivalente de 150€ hace 40 años son 694,5€...


----------



## Registrador (25 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Y QUIEN TE DA UN 7%?



un fondo indexado, como los de vangard


----------



## El Chucho (25 Nov 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> y lo da 40 años seguidos?



pero es posible ir cambiando no? quien sabe?
mira por ejemplo el sp500 desde que se creo siempre hacia arriba


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (25 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> LOS COJONES



hoyga, los números están ahí para quien quiera mirarlos, basta con mirar el SP500 por ejemplo. El retorno bruto promedio es como del 10%, restando inflación es como del 7-8%.
Lo que pasa es que la volatilidad es alta, pero a medio-largo plazo, esos son los números que da.


----------



## bralmu (25 Nov 2021)

randomizer dijo:


> LOS COJONES



Pues mírate el S&P500 desde 1926 hasta hoy.
Hasta el Ibex35 con acumulación no me extrañaría que esté dando más de un 5% desde 1992 (no lo he encontrado).

La cosa es que no vivimos 100 años para ir tan a largo y podemos necesitar el dinero en una etapa de caída.


----------



## Ederto (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> pero es posible ir cambiando no? quien sabe?
> mira por ejemplo el sp500 desde que se creo siempre hacia arriba



ya, y como sabes 40 años antes qué índice va a ir siempre arriba?? hace 25 años telefónica era el pelotazo padre.


----------



## JyQ (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Ese cálculo son matemáticas y la matemáticas no mienten.
Otra cosa es la realidad.
En ese plazo te habrás comido 2 o 3 crisis gordas en las cuales habrás deseado vender todo.
O puede que incluso ni vuelva a levantar cabeza si elegiste mal, igual que se gana, se puede perder.


----------



## Registrador (25 Nov 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> ya, y como sabes 40 años antes qué índice va a ir siempre arriba?? hace 25 años telefónica era el pelotazo padre.



Lo bueno de los fondos indexados, ademas de que las comisiones son mucho mas bajas, es que no tienes que elegir empresas particulares, compras el index del pais que crees menos posible que se vaya a la mierda. Los indices son mucho menos volatiles que las empresas y mucho menos probable que quiebren. Por asi decirlo los indices tienen mucho mas logevidad que las empresas. Tesla de puede ir a la mierda, el downjones es improbable que se vaya a la mierda de manera de manera definitiva, y si lo hace el precio de tus acciones sera la ultima de tus preocupaciones porque viviras en el madmax.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (25 Nov 2021)

40 años esperando a ahcer un 7% anual, y ya te ponen la cama articulada y el pañal y a la residencia.


----------



## jaimegvr (25 Nov 2021)

Meterlo todo al SP500 historicamente a dado mucho mas que meterlo en la Seguridad Social española.


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Las matemáticas no mienten ...


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Y QUIEN TE DA UN 7%?



El mundo


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Realista pero ten en cuenta que dentro de 40 años 1 millón tendrá el poder adquisitivo de 300.000 actualmente (basándome en la inflación de los últimos 40 años).




En ese cálculo no está ya descontada la inflación?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Yo le replicaria a la calculadora "Claro que si guapi"


----------



## bralmu (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> En ese cálculo no está ya descontada la inflación?



Entiendo que no.


----------



## Tiresias (25 Nov 2021)

tejoncio dijo:


> Y QUIEN TE DA UN 7%?



Mejor dicho, ¿quién garantiza un 7% durante cuarenta años...?


----------



## charlie3 (25 Nov 2021)

Como decía alguien solo hay garantía de la muerte y de los impuestos. El que quiera una garantía puede comprarse una tostadora en los chinos.
Dicho esto, históricamente en un periodo de +10 años la bolsa americana nunca ha perdido dinero ( lo dice Mankiel en “un paseo aleatorio por wall street”). Resultados pasados no garantizan resultados futuros.
Lógicamente si has invertido en mal momento y necesitas el dinero antes de los 10 años puedes palmar, o incluso a más largo plazo si no se cumplen las series históricas.


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2021)

Mas luego ten en cuenta, que el 21% ( a dia de hoy) lo tienes pagar a Hacienda. EL dia mañana , en esta dictadura social-comunista, posiblemente ese porcentaje suba ..


----------



## Inocente 3 (25 Nov 2021)

Tiresias dijo:


> Mejor dicho, ¿quién garantiza un 7% durante cuarenta años...?



El liberalismo capitalista (el estatismo socialista te garantiza un -7%).


----------



## Abc123CBA (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> pero es posible ir cambiando no? quien sabe?
> mira por ejemplo el sp500 desde que se creo siempre hacia arriba



En las crisis baja y mucho pero en 5 o 10 años remonta y sube.


----------



## Abc123CBA (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> El
> VWCE por ejemplo está dando un 28% segun morningstar Vanguard FTSE All-World UCITS ETF USD Accumulatio... ETF | IE00BK5BQT80



Sube un 28 después de una crisis donde cae un 40, ojito.


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Entiendo que no.



Por lo tanto....a ese millón le tienes que quitar el 70% de los 40 años de inflación más el 20% mínimo de impuestos?

Por lo tanto... vamos a poner 800mil después de impuestos...menos la inflacion....240mil de poder adquisitivo de ahora? Es decir...después de 40amos has ganado 240mil menos los 40mil inicial...200mil euros?


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Por lo tanto....a ese millón le tienes que quitar el 70% de los 40 años de inflación más el 20% mínimo de impuestos?
> 
> Por lo tanto... vamos a poner 800mil después de impuestos...menos la inflacion....240mil de poder adquisitivo de ahora? Es decir...después de 40amos has ganado 240mil menos los 40mil inicial...200mil euros?



Parece poco eh, pero a ver quien consigue 200 mil euros sin hacer nada.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (25 Nov 2021)

ESA rentabilidad a ese largo plazo incluye , 

marzo de 2020, la crisis de 2008,.... la caída y la burbuja de las .com en 2000.... el crash del black Monday de 1987 ...etc etc.. las Guerra mundiales , la crisis del petróleo, etc... 


Sobre todo esto ha pasado por encima a largo plazo. Lo malo que necesites el dinero justo en ese momento


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Parece poco eh, pero a ver quien consigue 200 mil euros sin hacer nada.



40.000 + (150x12) x 40 = 112.000 Dinero invertido

240.000 - 112.000 = 128.000 Beneficio neto

128.000/112.000 =114,29%

114,29%/40 = *2,86%* de beneficio neto al año

Asumiendo que la inflación anual es de 1,75 (70%/40) al año que ni de coña. Ahora estamos sobre un 5,5


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> 40.000 + (150x12) x 40 = 112.000 Dinero invertido
> 
> 240.000 - 112.000 = 128.000 Beneficio neto
> 
> ...




El calculo es mas complejo que todo eso, porque para tener el beneficio neto has de quitarle el 21 % que se lleva Hacienda, de ese neto. Y despues si quieres hacer un calculo mas exacto tendrias que hacer el descuento de la inflacccion interanual de cada año , para tener el beneficio neto, NETO, de inversion.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

bladu dijo:


> El calculo es mas complejo que todo eso, porque para tener el beneficio neto has de quitarle el 21 % que se lleva Hacienda, de ese neto. Y despues si quieres hacer un calculo mas exacto tendrias que hacer el descuento de la inflacccion interanual de cada año , para tener el beneficio neto, NETO, de inversion.



Lo sé. he tomado los datos a volapié de @urano para contestar a @Javier de Carglass


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> 40.000 + (150x12) x 40 = 112.000 Dinero invertido
> 
> 240.000 - 112.000 = 128.000 Beneficio neto
> 
> ...



Es verdad, perdona....se me olvidaron las aportaciones periódicas.....jodo...vaya mierda..y yo pensaba que había encontrado la panacea con la inversión indexada....

Va a tener razón Gregorio con lo de la inversión directa de empresas con dividendos?


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Cuál es el link a la calculadora? Gracias


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Es verdad, perdona....se me olvidaron las aportaciones periódicas.....jodo...vaya mierda..y yo pensaba que había encontrado la panacea con la inversión indexada....
> 
> Va a tener razón Gregorio con lo de la inversión directa de empresas con dividendos?



un 7% es la rentabilidad inmobiliaria a día de hoy. Con la previsión de nuevos impuestos esa rentabilidad va a bajar drásticamente. Para tener un beneficio suficiente en términos absolutos deberías disponer de un capital mayor, o de ingresos pasivos mediante una empresa. Pero el consumo está cayendo así que esto tampoco sirve.

Esto sólo se consigue con préstamos a interés 0 que es lo que están teniendo las grandes empresas.
Un inversor random no tiene acceso a esos préstamos y debe arriesgar más si quiere mayor beneficio.

Ten cuenta que lo que se está cociendo aquí, con la inyección de dinero y los impuestos, es un traspaso de capital de las clases humildes a las pudientes.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> 40.000 + (150x12) x 40 = 112.000 Dinero invertido
> 
> 240.000 - 112.000 = 128.000 Beneficio neto
> 
> ...



A parte de que los cálculos están mal hechos te voy a comprar esa cifra también, la cuestión sigue siendo la misma.
¿Quien puede conseguir 128 000 € en el 2060 a valor actual sin hacer nada?


----------



## amcxxl (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



claro, vamos a ser todos millonarios


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> A parte de que los cálculos están mal hechos te voy a comprar esa cifra también, la cuestión sigue siendo la misma.
> ¿Quien puede conseguir 128 000 € en el 2060 a valor actual sin hacer nada?



La respuesta es el coste de oportunidad. Un 2,86% de beneificio neto medio al año teniendo retenido el 30% durante 40 años es una basura


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> un 7% es la rentabilidad inmobiliaria a día de hoy. Con la previsión de nuevos impuestos esa rentabilidad va a bajar drásticamente. Para tener un beneficio suficiente en términos absolutos deberías disponer de un capital mayor, o de ingresos pasivos mediante una empresa. Pero el consumo está cayendo así que esto tampoco sirve.
> 
> Esto sólo se consigue con préstamos a interés 0 que es lo que están teniendo las grandes empresas.
> Un inversor random no tiene acceso a esos préstamos y debe arriesgar más si quiere mayor beneficio.
> ...



Perdona, pero no te sigo cuando hablas de rentabilidad inmobiliaria?


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Perdona, pero no te sigo cuando hablas de rentabilidad inmobiliaria?



rentabilidad en inversion inmobiliaria quería decir. La vivienda, vamos


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> La respuesta es el coste de oportunidad. Un 2,86% de beneificio neto medio al año teniendo retenido el 30% durante 40 años es una basura



A qué te refieres con "el 30 % retenido"?


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> La respuesta es el coste de oportunidad. Un 2,86% de beneificio neto medio al año teniendo retenido el 30% durante 40 años es una basura



El coste de oportunidad dice. El coste de oportunidad de conseguir dinero sin hacer nada es 0. Porque si quieres hacer gestión activa ya estás esforzándote mucho más y quizás perdiendo salud.
Si prefires gastar 150€/mes en comidas y cenas allá tú.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> A qué te refieres con "el 30 % retenido"?



A ver, estoy dando respuestas rápidas. Me refiero al capital que sueltas de golpe. los 40.000 euros, que podían dedicarse a otra cosa


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> El coste de oportunidad dice. El coste de oportunidad de conseguir dinero sin hacer nada es 0. Porque si quieres hacer gestión activa ya estás esforzándote mucho más y quizás perdiendo salud.
> Si prefires gastar 150€/mes en comidas y cenas allá tú.



Pero...con estos datos(después de inflación e impuestos)....cuando hablan en el mundo anglosajón de la IF...la jubilación temprana... con la regla del 4% etc....no es una pantomima? Te salen los números?


----------



## bralmu (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Por lo tanto....a ese millón le tienes que quitar el 70% de los 40 años de inflación más el 20% mínimo de impuestos?
> 
> Por lo tanto... vamos a poner 800mil después de impuestos...menos la inflacion....240mil de poder adquisitivo de ahora? Es decir...después de 40amos has ganado 240mil menos los 40mil inicial...200mil euros?



No es mucho pero recuerda que son sin trabajar. Ingresos pasivos. Piensa cuántas horas extra tendrías que hacer para ahorrar un millón de euros a lo largo de 40 años. Es dejar que el dinero trabaje para ti en vez de gastarlo.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> A ver, estoy dando respuestas rápidas. Me refiero al capital que sueltas de golpe. los 40.000 euros, que podían dedicarse a otra cosa



A ver pon otros ejemplos donde obtengas 7% bruto anual sin hacer nada.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> El coste de oportunidad dice. El coste de oportunidad de conseguir dinero sin hacer nada es 0. Porque si quieres hacer gestión activa ya estás esforzándote mucho más y quizás perdiendo salud.
> Si prefires gastar 150€/mes en comidas y cenas allá tú.



Tienes razón. Yo vengo del subforo de criptomonedas, no me acordaba que aquí sois povres


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> A ver pon otros ejemplos donde obtengas 7% bruto anual sin hacer nada.



Te lo estoy diciendo, con una vivienda. Además, ¿sabes qué? puedes vivir en ella


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Tienes razón. Yo vengo del subforo de criptomonedas, no me acordaba que aquí sois povres



Ah vale que estás dando a entender que un 7% es poco porque existe un producto financiero llamado cryptomonedas que estan dando rentabilidades astronómicas con un tiempo de vida de solo 10 años. Ya entiendo que clase de inversor eres.


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (25 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Realista pero ten en cuenta que dentro de 40 años 1 millón tendrá el poder adquisitivo de 300.000 actualmente (basándome en la inflación de los últimos 40 años).



Lo suyo sería aumentar esos 150 con la inflación y problema solucionado.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Lo suyo sería aumentar esos 150 con la inflación y problema solucionado.











El BCE y la Comisión Europea piden a las empresas que no suban salarios al ritmo de los precios


Las señales desde Bruselas son muy claras: el Banco Central Europeo, la Comisión Europea y el Consejo Europeo coinciden en pedir a las empresas que se mantengan firmes en las...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> No es mucho pero recuerda que son sin trabajar. Ingresos pasivos. Piensa cuántas horas extra tendrías que hacer para ahorrar un millón de euros a lo largo de 40 años. Es dejar que el dinero trabaje para ti en vez de gastarlo.



Te hago la misma pregunta...cuando hablan en el mundo anglosajón de la FIRE...la jubilación temprana... con la regla del 4% etc....es un engañabobos con estos datos?


----------



## Ungaunga (25 Nov 2021)

No es realista. El camino cuenta un montón. Las mejores calculadoras te dan un rango esperado.


----------



## Ungaunga (25 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Meterlo todo al SP500 historicamente a dado mucho mas que meterlo en la Seguridad Social española.



¡Cuidado con los que han cotizado por la mínima durante 15 años! Un CAGR del 14%. Los pringados de la pensión máxima en el entorno del 2%.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Te lo estoy diciendo, con una vivienda. Además, ¿sabes qué? puedes vivir en ella



Que dices tu ahora, en alquiler de inmuebles lo máximo que consigues es 8% aprox.
En caso de que no alquiles, encima estás diciendo que en un país como España, con demografía decreciente, dentro de 40 años una casa vieja se ha revalorizado 8% anual habiendo vivido en ella.
Además que puta casa vale 40 000€ para aprovechar el coste de oportunidad del que hablabas... en fin


----------



## elKaiser (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Un 7%??

Invertimos ebn bonos argentinos o liras turcas?


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Te lo estoy diciendo, con una vivienda. Además, ¿sabes qué? puedes vivir en ella



Se puede abrir un debate interesante? Ladrillo VS Indexado


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Un 7%??
> 
> Invertimos ebn bonos argentinos o liras turcas?



Nada, que aquí un ETF que da un 7% bruto es la mejor inversión que puedes encontrar en tu vida


----------



## elKaiser (25 Nov 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> un fondo indexado, como los de vangard



Que lo haya dado en el pasado, no presupone que lo vaya a dar en el futuro.

40 años es mucho tiempo y los Usa podrían haber dejado de ser la potencia tecnológica que son ahora.


----------



## bralmu (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Te hago la misma pregunta...cuando hablan en el mundo anglosajón de la FIRE...la jubilación temprana... con la regla del 4% etc....es un engañabobos con estos datos?



Engañabobos en qué sentido? 
Los numeros pueden salir, la regla del 4% y del 25Xgastos, sobre todo si empiezas jóven, lo ganas bien y te gusta ahorrar.

Tal vez es un engañabobos en el tema de partirte el lomo desde los 18 hasta los 50 mientras comes arroz, ahorras/inviertes al máximo y sacrificas la mejor etapa de la vida, para que a los 51 te de un infarto y se te joda todo el plan.

En esta vida hay muchas estrategias. Desde estudiar años para sacarte una oposición hasta endeudarte/vivir a tope la juventud y comer cuencos de arroz en la vejez.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Que dices tu ahora, en alquiler de inmuebles lo máximo que consigues es 8% aprox.
> En caso de que no alquiles, encima estás diciendo que en un país como España, con demografía decreciente, dentro de 40 años una casa vieja se ha revalorizado 8% anual habiendo vivido en ella.
> Además que puta casa vale 40 000€ para aprovechar el coste de oportunidad del que hablabas... en fin



Que vale, que tu quieres un ETF al 7%, toma tu ETF


----------



## Play_91 (25 Nov 2021)

Eso es el cuento de la lechera. Te hacen ver que el sistema ponci capitalista actual es infinito y se va to the moon, nunca va a parar y eso es una tontería.

Precisamente por esas tonterías la gente tiene su dinero metido en una estafa piramidal creyendo que el crecimiento es infinito.

Hasta el día que pete y la gente llorará.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Que vale, que tu quieres un ETF al 7%, toma tu ETF



Después de 20 mensajes aún no has entendido el concepto dinero por no hacer NADA.
Tu prefieres comprar una casa y alquilar o vivir en ella. Ya és más que no hacer nada, activo menos líquido e inversión inicial superior. 
Se nota que controlas, porque todos sabemos que alquilar una casa no da trabajo.


----------



## hyperburned (25 Nov 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> no has entendido el concepto dinero por no hacer NADA.



Tienes razón, corre a por tu 2% neto anual. No, mejor no corras, que no hay que hacer nada...


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Muchas veces si sabes elegir una empresa y tienes paciencia da resultado espectaculares...

Yo hace tiempo....cuando todavía existia la peseta...compre acciones de una empresa del Ibex...y a día de hoy voy por un 63% anual después de impuestos e inflación(2%)

No hay nada como invertir en el cerebro humano, la creación más majestuosa de la naturaleza, cuando se agrupan con un objetivo.


----------



## Despotricador (25 Nov 2021)

El papel lo aguanta todo. La realidad es bien distinta.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Calcula a cuanto te sale....poniendo 40K de entrada, pero poniendo 1.500EU al mes...y dedicale 2-3 meses a buscar un ETF que te dé almenos un miserable 12-14% neto....porque eso de un 7-8% me parece tope de boomer...

de hecho, cuando he leído 7% me ha venido hasta olor a polla de viejo


----------



## bladu (25 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> *un 7% es la rentabilidad inmobiliaria a día de hoy*. Con la previsión de nuevos impuestos esa rentabilidad va a bajar drásticamente. Para tener un beneficio suficiente en términos absolutos deberías disponer de un capital mayor, o de ingresos pasivos mediante una empresa. Pero el consumo está cayendo así que esto tampoco sirve.
> 
> Esto sólo se consigue con préstamos a interés 0 que es lo que están teniendo las grandes empresas.
> Un inversor random no tiene acceso a esos préstamos y debe arriesgar más si quiere mayor beneficio.
> ...



Ni de coña, entre 3 % y un 4% de media de rentabilidad bruta, y da gracias que no tengas ese año una pedazo derrama, o el inquilino no te haya destrozado el piso antes de marcharse y /o te haya impagado X meses, porque sino ni eso


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Se puede abrir un debate interesante? Ladrillo VS Indexado



el debate se zanja rapídismo, de hecho llevo meses haciendo numeros....

si partimos de la base que alquilar es mas caro que tener casa en propiedad con hipoteca.

si ese dinero de más que pagamos con el alquiler, somos capaces de generarlo mediante inversiones....no solo:

- No nos descapitalizamos (tramitar una hipoteca y firmarla conlleva unas decenas de miles de euros en burocracia, que al final del dia nos descapitalizan).
- No pagaremos impuestos a la propiedad, ni comunidades, ni derramas, ni seguros, ni calentadores, ni lavadoras, ni hornos nuevos.....ni pagaremos agua y luz en vano, cuyos inversores en ladrillo tienen que pagar aún y con la vivienda vacía (mínimos de consumo).
-Si la cosa se tuerce y un dia amanecemos con una gripe mundial super mortífera y el mundo es una dictadura sanitaria, el alquilado entrega las llaves y se pira a la otra punta de mundo...y con él se van sus ahorros. Cosa que el hipotecado necesita (siendo optimista) MESES para sacarse el piso de encima....y no solo eso...con la plusvalía que se saca del piso - si aun tiene hipoteca - la mayor parte del profit va para el banco...y el se queda las migajas, que divididas entre los anyos que ha disfrutado el piso...no le dán ni ese 8% que todo el mundo clama que dá el 'ladrillo' de rendimiento anual neto. He visto depositos de Caja Rural rindiendo más que el puto ladrillo boomer.

Tan dificil es comprarse un ETF? El mejor del mundo, el más grande, el más capitalizado....

Joder, es que hasta para pensar como un millonario a la gente hay que hacerle un mapa......basta meterse en un screener de ETFS y ordenar por capitalizacion..

Por no hablar de los impuestos a los que está sujeto el ladrillo y a la elusión fiscal de la que goza un ETF de acumulación.

saludos,


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> el debate se zanja rapídismo, de hecho llevo meses haciendo numeros....
> 
> si partimos de la base que alquilar es mas caro que tener casa en propiedad con hipoteca.
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo te decantas sin dudarlo por ETF en lugar de fondo indexado.....puedes explicar las razones?


----------



## urano (25 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Calcula a cuanto te sale....poniendo 40K de entrada, pero poniendo 1.500EU al mes...y dedicale 2-3 meses a buscar un ETF que te dé almenos un miserable 12-14% neto....porque eso de un 7-8% me parece tope de boomer...
> 
> de hecho, cuando he leído 7% me ha venido hasta olor a polla de viejo



Vale....pero reconocerás que al menos en España...la mayoría de la población no puede poner 1500....


----------



## delta74 (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> 40.000 + (150x12) x 40 = 112.000 Dinero invertido
> 
> 240.000 - 112.000 = 128.000 Beneficio neto
> 
> ...



He revisado los datos y tienes que tener cuidado porque estás realizando algunos cálculos incorrectamente.

Entiendo que inviertes 40.000 euros iniciales y luego aportas 150 euros cada mes. Como estás considerando la inflación al cabo de los años, ten en cuenta que no se va a ver afectado por la inflación de igual forma lo que aportes ahora que lo de dentro de 30 años. De igual forma, los 150 euros del primer mes valen mucho más que los 150 euros que aportes dentro de 30 años.
Quizás sería conveniente simplificar el caso y considerar únicamente una inversión inicial de 100.000 euros, por ejemplo, sin aportaciones mensuales.

Si ese dinero invertido crece un 7% anual habrá que multiplicar la cantidad invertida por 1,07 cada año. Como son 40 años, al cabo de ese tiempo tendrás:
100.000 * (1,07^40) = 1.497.445 euros
Prácticamente 1.500.000 euros.

No está nada mal. La inversión se ha multiplicado por 15. Pero, como dices, tenemos que descontar impuestos y tener en cuenta la inflación. Lo primero que tenemos que calcular son los impuestos. Los impuestos a pagar son sobre el beneficio obtenido y pones que son un 20% (creo recordar que es 19%, 21% o 23% según la cantidad que saques, pero dejémoslo en 20%).
Beneficio = 1.497.445 - 100.000 = 1.397.445
Impuestos = 20% de 1.397.445 = 279.489
Dinero tras pago de impuestos = 1.497.445 - 279.489 = 1.217.956

La cantidad ha bajado, pero sigue sin estar nada mal. La inversión se ha multiplicado por 12. Pero tenemos que tener en cuenta que el dinero de dentro de 40 años no valdrá lo mismo que el dinero de ahora. Vamos, la inflación.
Has supuesto que la inflación anual durante este periodo será de 1,75% (a saber cuánto será, pero es un número que más o menos tiene sentido). Para saber cuál es la inflación al cabo de 40 años no puedes multiplicar este número por 40, sino que tienes que elevar 1,0175 a 40.
1,0175 ^ 40 = 2
Lo que significa que los precios se habrán multiplicado por 2 y la inflación habrá sido del 100%.
Por lo tanto, el dinero final de la inversión tendrá la mitad del valor de lo que pensamos hoy en día. Por lo que 100.000 euros de 2021 se habrán convertido en 1.217.956 euros de 2061, que equivalen a 608.978 euros de 2021.

Por lo tanto, la inversión inicial se habrá multiplicado por 6 una vez que tenemos en cuenta impuestos y la inflación. No es tan asombroso como el primer cálculo inicial, pero tampoco está nada mal. Para ver la rentabilidad anualizada hacemos:
(608.978 / 100.000) ^ (1/40) = 1,0462
Es decir, una rentabilidad del 4,62% anual tras impuestos e inflación.
Fíjate que si calculases la rentabilidad anual teniendo en cuenta la inflación, pero no los impuestos, te quedaría una rentabilidad anual de 5,16%, que es casi lo mismo que si descuentas la inflación al rendimiento de la inversión (7% - 1,75% = 5,25%).

Eso sí, hay que tener en cuenta que estos números son un poco ciencia ficción. No sabemos cuál será la rentabilidad de la inversión, la inflación durante ese periodo ni cuáles serán los impuestos a pagar dentro de tanto tiempo.

En conclusión, ni "es para tanto" y tampoco es para menos. Es lo que es, el problema viene de idealizar las cosas. Invertir no es una opción. No te va a hacer multimillonario pero la posibilidad de obtener beneficios permite que necesitemos ahorrar menos de nuestro tan difícilmente ganado dinero para alcanzar cierto nivel de poder adquisitivo. Para mí si es mucho tener 60k adicionales, por ejemplo, a lo que he podido ahorrar de mi trabajo. Supongo que habrá gente que no los necesite.


----------



## hyperburned (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> He revisado los datos y tienes que tener cuidado porque estás realizando algunos cálculos incorrectamente.
> 
> Entiendo que inviertes 40.000 euros iniciales y luego aportas 150 euros cada mes. Como estás considerando la inflación al cabo de los años, ten en cuenta que no se va a ver afectado por la inflación de igual forma lo que aportes ahora que lo de dentro de 30 años. De igual forma, los 150 euros del primer mes valen mucho más que los 150 euros que aportes dentro de 30 años.
> Quizás sería conveniente simplificar el caso y considerar únicamente una inversión inicial de 100.000 euros, por ejemplo, sin aportaciones mensuales.
> ...



vamos a ver si nos entendemos:

1. Las cuentas han sido a volapié, sin ánimo de ser estrictamente riguroso, como ya he dicho dos veces, *tomando tus datos* y contestando a otro forero



urano dijo:


> Has supuesto que la inflación anual durante este periodo será de 1,75%



2. *Tú *has supuesto que la pérdida en 40 años es del 70%. No sé de dónde sacas ese dato.


urano dijo:


> Por lo tanto....a ese millón le tienes que quitar el 70% de los 40 años de inflación




La inflación media anual desde 1980 hasta 2016 es de *5,44% *y una inflación acumulada de 573% en 36 años, es decir, 5,73 veces más. Por tanto, siento decirte que tus 100.000 euros valdrán 5,73 veces menos, por lo que 1.217.956 euros de 2061, equivaldrían a 212.533 euros de 2021, según tus propios cálculos. Es decir, que se *habrá perdido el 82,55% del valor*




__





Inflación (IPC) por décadas en España


Inflación (IPC) en España por décadas anualizado y acumulado desde 1960 hasta 2016




fondium.com





Yo no creo ni de coña que la inflación se mantenga por debajo del 4%, viendo cómo los gobiernos son adictos a la teoría económica moderna.

3. Los impuestos a las ganancias patrimoniales, en el caso de que se mantengan durante 40 años que también niego rotundamente, son un 19% los cuatro primeros años, (hasta 6.000 euros de beneficio) un 21% los veinticuatro años que siguen (hasta 50.000 euros de beneficio) y un 23% los doce últimos años (a partir de 50.000 euros), tomando en cuenta que el capital inicial son 100.000 y que la rentabilidad es fija al 7%

Así pues, haz los cálculos con los datos que te pongo y dime de una vez si merece la pena retener 100.000 euros durante 40 años para sacar un 2% o menos de beneficio

Contestando a la pregunta del op, no, no es realista y hay productos con mejor rentabilidad. Es increíble que en el subforo de bolsa e inversiones se niegue esto con tal de no dar ni la más mínima razón a quien te contesta, embarrando el hilo. No tengo nada más que decir a este caso


----------



## Javier de Carglass (26 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Tienes razón, corre a por tu 2% neto anual. No, mejor no corras, que no hay que hacer nada...



Que tonto eres, lo dices como si alquilar inmuebles fuera un 8% neto, como si no hubiera impuestos, inflación, gastos asociados a la vivienda, reformas, reparaciones, impuestos por compra venta.
Corre a por tu 8% bruto de alquileres okupas.


----------



## Zomb (26 Nov 2021)

Mételo a 40 años.

Agenda 2030 en 9 años. Agenda 2050 en 29. Un plan sin fisuras.

Yo no te doy matemáticas, pero te doy realismo, del duro y del crudo.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> vamos a ver si nos entendemos:
> 
> 1. Las cuentas han sido a volapié, sin ánimo de ser estrictamente riguroso, como ya he dicho dos veces, *tomando tus datos* y contestando a otro forero
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta...y no deje el debate por favor...que lo enriquece....como ha dicho uno de los productos con mayor rentabilidad para esos 100mil euros sería el inmobiliario, correcto? Nos podría explicar que otros productos serían mejores además?


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Por lo que veo te decantas sin dudarlo por ETF en lugar de fondo indexado.....puedes explicar las razones?



un ETF que replica un indice es un fondo indexado.
un ETF que esta tematizado o enfocado a cierta tecnologia es un ETF temático, sin más.

un ETF te dá lo mejor de los mundos, se tradea como una acción, barato y diversificadisimo.

por ejemplo, si cuento los 3 ETFS que tengo en portfolio sumo más de 3.500 empresas en las que estoy 'invertido' y pagando miseria de comisiones a final de año.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Vale....pero reconocerás que al menos en España...la mayoría de la población no puede poner 1500....



Es que un ETF no es para la Vane y el Jonatan que van con el seat león to guapo por ahí 

Para capitalizar un ETF como Dios manda necesitas un buen sueldo, minimo 2.500 eu al mes tirando por lo más bajo.

no puedes quitarte de 'comer' por un ETF, y necesitas también generar ahorro. pero de todos modos, las aportsciones pueden ser anuales a tu ritmo, no hay nada escrito.

mi estrategia es meterle lo.maximo estos proximos 5 años, pero cada uno tienea suya. yo no me voy a quedar remando hasta los 67 como nuestros queridos politicos nos mandan.


----------



## TercioVascongado (26 Nov 2021)

Puedes pasar de un fondo a otro sin que Hacienda meta la zarpa. En España eso con los ETFs no es posible. Sólo esa ventaja ya hace que los ETFs no merezcan la pena aquí.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Nov 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Puedes pasar de un fondo a otro sin que Hacienda meta la zarpa. En España eso con los ETFs no es posible. Sólo esa ventaja ya hace que los ETFs no merezcan la pena aquí.



Con los ETFS en general? o solo con los ETFS de Acumulación?

Los de Acumulación, al contrario que los de Reparto (dvidendos) permiten la elusión fiscal (100% legal) de forma indefinida, sine die...hasta que decidas vender tus acciones del ETF.

supongo que a Hacienda no le mola no poder robar a los propietarios de acciones de un ETF de acumulación jajajjw


----------



## TercioVascongado (26 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Con los ETFS en general? o solo con los ETFS de Acumulación?
> 
> Los de Acumulación, al contrario que los de Reparto (dvidendos) permiten la elusión fiscal (100% legal) de forma indefinida, sine die...hasta que decidas vender tus acciones del ETF.
> 
> supongo que a Hacienda no le mola no poder robar a los propietarios de acciones de un ETF de acumulación jajajjw



A efectos prácticos un ETF en España se considera exactamente igual que una acción de una empresa. Si tienes un capital invertido en 10 participaciones de X ETF, da igual que sea de acumulación o de distribución, si por el motivo que sea decides que ese ETF ya no te vale y prefieres meterte en otro, vas a tener que vender esas participaciones y pasar por la caja de Hacienda las plusvalías que obtengas en la venta. Entonces podrás comprar el nuevo ETF. Eso en los fondos no pasa. Puedes traspasar tu capital de un fondo a otro y tus ganancias no estarán sometidas a tributación. En cuanto a lo que dices de la "elusión fiscal" de los tipos acumulación vs reparto, eso pasa igual tanto en ETFs como en fondos.


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Nov 2021)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> A efectos prácticos un ETF en España se considera exactamente igual que una acción de una empresa. Si tienes un capital invertido en 10 participaciones de X ETF, da igual que sea de acumulación o de distribución, si por el motivo que sea decides que ese ETF ya no te vale y prefieres meterte en otro, vas a tener que vender esas participaciones y pasar por la caja de Hacienda las plusvalías que obtengas en la venta. Entonces podrás comprar el nuevo ETF. Eso en los fondos no pasa. Puedes traspasar tu capital de un fondo a otro y tus ganancias no estarán sometidas a tributación. En cuanto a lo que dices de la "elusión fiscal" de los tipos acumulación vs reparto, eso pasa igual tanto en ETFs como en fondos.



Osea, a efectos fiscales ETF=stocks en Spain...joder vaya berenjenal macho 

Si, sabía lo del traspaso de fondos, incluso entre brokers etc - ultimamente la ley de cryptos de Liechtenstein es pionera en esto y lo extiende hasta los exchanges de cryptos.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> vamos a ver si nos entendemos:
> 
> 1. Las cuentas han sido a volapié, sin ánimo de ser estrictamente riguroso, como ya he dicho dos veces, *tomando tus datos* y contestando a otro forero
> 
> ...



Y otra consideración...no mezclaría inflación histórica de la peseta con la del euro. Si miras la etapa euro verás que ha sido muy inferior. Ahora es verdad que estamos en un pico (la QE tenía que salir por algún sitio y la pandemia ha ayudado), pero a largo plazo la media bajará porque el objetivo de largo plazo del BCE es el 2%. Si se desvía mucho tiempo no tendrá más remedio que actuar. A muchos gobiernos les encanta la deuda pero no a todos...afortunadamente.

Dicho esto, mi experiencia es que el interés compuesto es una bola de nieve, cuanto más tienes más crece. Con aportaciones bajas lleva mucho más tiempo pero si las vas aumentando los resultados son a tener muy en cuenta.

De todas formas, en 40 años dudo que solo tengas un 2% de beneficio anual. Si tomas datos reales de la inflación, deberías tomar datos reales de la inversión.

Voy a hacerlo en dólares y en Estados Unidos, porque en España hemos tenido 2 monedas distintas y es más difícil conseguir datos.
La inflación en Estados Unidos desde 1980 a 2020 ha sido de un 236%. Eso nos deja una inflación anualizada de 3,08%.
El rendimiento del índice MSCI World en dólares desde 1980 hasta 2020 ha sido de un 4.503%, lo que deja una rentabilidad anualizada del 10,05%.

Si hubiésemos invertido 100.000 dólares en 1980 ahora se habrían convertido en 4.603.097 dólares actuales, que equivaldrían a 1.369.969 dólares de 1980. La inversión se habría multiplicado por 13,7. Uso supondría una rentabilidad anualizada de 6,8%.

Si descontamos impuestos, baja algo, pero sigue estando bastante bien. Los 4.603.097 dólares se quedarían en 3.567.384 dólares tras pagar un 23% de impuestos sobre el beneficio. Eso, en dólares de 1980 sería 1.061.721, por lo que la inversión se habría multiplicado por 10 y la rentabilidad anualizada sería del 6,1%.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

Y otra cosa respecto a la inflación con dos monedas ...si la inflación en pesetas no se podía comparar con la inflación en marcos alemanes o florines neerlandeses, tampoco se puede comparar con la inflación en euros. La peseta no paraba de devaluarse frente al marco alemán y otras monedas fuertes.

Recuerdo muy bien una experiencia contada en la Rusia de los 90 (ayuda que hablo a menudo de esos recuerdos). No había inflación, sino hiperinflación. En el año 1992 los precios se multiplicaron por 80 o por ahí (es imposible dar cifras exactas cuando las cosas se desbocan de esa manera). Expresado en porcentaje y redondeando a tres ceros, una inflación del 8.000% (de nuevo, las cifras hay que entenderlas con un margen de error muy grande).

...Pues bien, como tenía el dinero en dólares, en dólares los precios apenas se movían y de hecho daba igual lo que se movieran porque era todo absurdamente barato en Rusia en aquellos primeros años de la década de los 90 (siempre que tuvieras dólares). La inflación en rublos prácticamente era un espejo de la devaluación del rublo frente al dólar estadounidense u otras monedas fuertes.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (26 Nov 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Un ETF



ALGUNOS ETF , y eso lo sabes después , no antes de comprarlos.

El autor del post el gilipollas, un 7% fijo durante 40 años , si al 7%.


----------



## hortera (26 Nov 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> ALGUNOS ETF , y eso lo sabes después , no antes de comprarlos.
> 
> El autor del post el gilipollas, un 7% fijo durante 40 años , si al 7%.



La bolsa son probabilidades, si tienes un 80% o más adelante


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> ALGUNOS ETF , y eso lo sabes después , no antes de comprarlos.
> 
> El autor del post el gilipollas, un 7% fijo durante 40 años , si al 7%.



Te has leído el hilo?

A ver si el retrasado vas a ser tu....


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> vamos a ver si nos entendemos:
> 
> 1. Las cuentas han sido a volapié, sin ánimo de ser estrictamente riguroso, como ya he dicho dos veces, *tomando tus datos* y contestando a otro forero
> 
> ...



Y una apostilla más respecto a los impuestos, en una cartera Bogle convencional de fondos, son muyyyyyyy evitables, con una buena planificación fiscal te puedes ahorrar mucho de los tramos que pones, siempre teniendo en cuenta que no los vas a sacar de golpe para comprar una mansión. Si es para complementar tus ingresos o tu pensión dejando siempre un colchón puedes pagar muy poco si tu cantidad acumulada es alta. Una simple rotación de fondos cada 5 años ya te puede ayudar un montón.


----------



## AEM (26 Nov 2021)

un 7% de interés compuesto supone doblar en 10 años


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

AEM dijo:


> un 7% de interés compuesto supone doblar en 10 años



Descontando la inflación, impuestos y comisiones?


----------



## AEM (26 Nov 2021)

No, claro que no
Simplemente 1000 eur a un 7% anual compuesto en 10 años son 2000. De eso lógicamente habrá que tener en cuenta inflación y todo lo demás





urano dijo:


> Descontando la inflación, impuestos y comisiones?


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

AEM dijo:


> No, claro que no
> Simplemente 1000 eur a un 7% anual compuesto en 10 años son 2000. De eso lógicamente habrá que tener en cuenta inflación y todo lo demás



Cantidades y aportaciones bajas sumado a corto/medio plazo...caca de vaca.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (26 Nov 2021)

Que no cojones, que suponer que un producto bancario te va a dar un 7% durante 40 años es ridículo.

Que algún anormal ha visto los rendimientos de un fondo y/o producto de renta variable/fija/mixta o lo que sea este año y se cree que eso lleva asi 40 años.

Que hay fondos que un año suben un 200% y al año siguiente pierden todo.

Que el ibex35 ha perdido el 40% de su valor en 10 años.

Que los hay aquí que llevamos 30 años manejando productos bancarios.

Que si los indexados diesen un 7% la bolsa estaría en 30.000 puntos y está a 8.500

De verdad que con estas afirmaciones pareceis gilipollas integrales.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



150€ al mes no puedes aportar a la bolsa, te comen las comisiones.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Que no cojones, que suponer que un producto bancario te va a dar un 7% durante 40 años es ridículo.
> 
> Que algún anormal ha visto los rendimientos de un fondo y/o producto de renta variable/fija/mixta o lo que sea este año y se cree que eso lleva asi 40 años.
> 
> ...



Otro retrasado...a ignorados...


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Y una apostilla más respecto a los impuestos, en una cartera Bogle convencional de fondos, son muyyyyyyy evitables, con una buena planificación fiscal te puedes ahorrar mucho de los tramos que pones, siempre teniendo en cuenta que no los vas a sacar de golpe para comprar una mansión. Si es para complementar tus ingresos o tu pensión dejando siempre un colchón puedes pagar muy poco si tu cantidad acumulada es alta. Una simple rotación de fondos cada 5 años ya te puede ayudar un montón.



Con respecto a los impuestos...más en detalle;

Como sabeis, hay varios fondos que replican el mismo índice y su rentabilidad es muy similar. Se trataría de ir aportando a un nuevo fondo cada x años y dejar de aportar al anterior. Ejemplo:

1) Fondo A: aportas durante los primeros 5 años.
2) Fondo B. Dejas de aportar al A y aportas desde los 6 a los 10 años.
3) Fondo C. Aportas desde los 11 a los 15 años, dejando de aportar a los dos anteriores.

Como por el método FIFO, las acciones que vendes son las primeras que has comprado, si quieres sacar parte de tu inversión, lo haces del fondo C, que lleva menos tiempo y tendrás menos rentabilidad que, por ejemplo, el A o el B. Menos plusvalías, menos impuestos.

Si no separas las aportaciones y tienes un único fondo, cuando rescates parcialmente, se venderán las primeras que compraste, que son las que más plusvalías tendrán y por las que más impuestos tendrás que pagar.

Esto es para el caso de rescates parciales. Si vas a venderlo todo, a efectos fiscales te da igual que lo tengas en un único fondo o en varios.


----------



## bladu (26 Nov 2021)

@urano estupendo análisis . Así es .Mis diez Señor


urano dijo:


> He revisado los datos y tienes que tener cuidado porque estás realizando algunos cálculos incorrectamente.
> 
> Entiendo que inviertes 40.000 euros iniciales y luego aportas 150 euros cada mes. Como estás considerando la inflación al cabo de los años, ten en cuenta que no se va a ver afectado por la inflación de igual forma lo que aportes ahora que lo de dentro de 30 años. De igual forma, los 150 euros del primer mes valen mucho más que los 150 euros que aportes dentro de 30 años.
> Quizás sería conveniente simplificar el caso y considerar únicamente una inversión inicial de 100.000 euros, por ejemplo, sin aportaciones mensuales.
> ...


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Con respecto a los impuestos...más en detalle;
> 
> Como sabeis, hay varios fondos que replican el mismo índice y su rentabilidad es muy similar. Se trataría de ir aportando a un nuevo fondo cada x años y dejar de aportar al anterior. Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Este gilipollas se cree que los tres fondos van a dar la misma rentabilidad positiva. 
Y la misma rentabilidad durante todos los años. Ya ya

Como lo de que va a dar el 7% durante 40 años.

Que placer que me tenga en ignorados.


----------



## bladu (26 Nov 2021)

A ver para la clase media o media alta con los capitales que invierte no se va a convertir en el lobo de wall street

Es simplente para tener un poco más y llegar mejor el día de mañana o darse en capricho . Que también hay que vivir.

La.mejor manera y única de protegerse de la inflación no es ni invertir ( que la misma manera que ganas puedes ganar menos mucho menos o perder) es ser lonchafinista.

Cuanto más mejor


----------



## bladu (26 Nov 2021)

A ver para la clase media o media alta con los capitales que invierte no se va a convertir en el lobo de wall street

Es simplente para tener un poco más y llegar mejor el día de mañana o darse en capricho . Que también hay que vivir.

La.mejor manera y única de protegerse de la inflación no es ni invertir ( que la misma manera que ganas puedes ganar menos mucho menos o perder) es ser lonchafinista.

Cuanto más mejor .

A nadie se le ha ocurrido decir la inflación está al 5'5 .pues que le den . Consumo lo mínimo o nada y que les den .

Todos esto está orquestado por la élites de arriba para empobrecer y esclavizar más a la clase media . Porque si tanto hablan de covid a estas alturas occiendte no ha ido contra China a pedir compensaciones economicas y a pedir a las industrias occidentales que se marchen de allí a otor sitio? No me vale decir que tienen la bomba atómica .occidente también tanto que usa esra oficialmente en guerra economica con china
Está todo orquestado para robarnos y hacernos aun más esclavos . Compadezco a aquellos que tienen hijos vaya futuro que les vamos a dejar. 

Tod@s metidos en minipisos y enganchados al metavero de zuckerber a modo todo de metadona para evadirse de esta mierda.

Y no me digáis que se puede cambiar las cosas porque no veo ala gente saliendo a la calle. La veo sufriendo por dentro much@s no saben ni porque. Cosas de vivir en civilización / sociedad en decadencia


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

bladu dijo:


> A ver para la clase media o media alta con los capitales que invierte no se va a convertir en el lobo de wall street
> 
> Es simplente para tener un poco más y llegar mejor el día de mañana o darse en capricho . Que también hay que vivir.
> 
> ...




Dices lo de la inflación ..pero por muy lonchafinista que seas algo tienes que comer, luz, agua, gas, internet, seguros, etc ...

Y yo no soy tan pesimista...al menos en España...con la tendencia de la natalidad que es imparable ...en 2100 habrá 25 millones.

25 millones de personas en un sitio como España, con la tecnología que ni soñamos que tendrán ...el paraíso.

El posible que en esa época la propia tecnología haya resuelto el problema de la escasez...que es lo que gestiona la economía ...con lo que la gente tendrá muchísimo más ocio y trabajos mucho mejores sin ningún tipo de presión.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2021)

El Chucho dijo:


> Segun esta calculadora, con 40k y aportando 150€ mensuales durante 40 años, obteniendo un 7% anualmente, tendrias cerca de 1 millon de euros?
> 
> Cuan realista es este calculo?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849234



Por otro lado...una vez que se llegue a la acumulación de dinero suficiente para conseguir el FIRE(25 veces tus gastos anuales más o menos) tendremos que empezar con la famosa estrategia del 4% de retirada....os dejo aquí los detalles;






Retiradas de dinero e independencia financiera – Bogleheads® España







bogleheads.es


----------



## bladu (27 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Dices lo de la inflación ..pero por muy lonchafinista que seas algo tienes que comer, luz, agua, gas, internet, seguros, etc ...
> 
> Y yo no soy tan pesimista...al menos en España...con la tendencia de la natalidad que es imparable ...en 2100 habrá 25 millones.
> 
> ...




En 2100 para empezar esto que conoces como España habrá dejado hace mucho tiempo de serlo en lo que a unidad territorial se refiere.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2021)

bladu dijo:


> En 2100 para empezar esto que conoces como España habrá dejado hace mucho tiempo de serlo en lo que a unidad territorial se refiere.



Es posible...sinceramente creo que es la mejor opción para poder competir en la globalidad y mantener una calidad de vida elevada...contra menos centralización mejor.


----------



## arangul00 (27 Nov 2021)

los fondos vanguard son un gran invento,no cabe duda a estas alturas,pero tienen su cara y su cruz
y hasta ahora hemos visto su cara
la cruz de los fondos vanguard es que entra un dinero que va a empresas por el hecho de estar en un indice,no por su rentabilidad o crecimiento futuro,vamos a ver con el tiempo y a medida que cada vez entre mas dinero en ellos por estar en moda invertir con este sistema ,y por invertir en el producto gente con pocos conocimientos valoraciones realmente absurdas de companias,y ese dia llegara,luego pasa lo que pasa


----------



## arangul00 (27 Nov 2021)

bladu dijo:


> En 2100 para empezar esto que conoces como España habrá dejado hace mucho tiempo de serlo en lo que a unidad territorial se refiere.



si quitas algun territorio que todos estamos pensando,espana sera un remanso de paz


----------



## arangul00 (27 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Es posible...sinceramente creo que es la mejor opción para poder competir en la globalidad y mantener una calidad de vida elevada...contra menos centralización mejor.



eso,volvemos al medievo ,a los senorios,condados , ducados y al caciquismo local


----------



## Stopper (27 Nov 2021)

Es tan fácil hacerse millonario lentamente aprovechando el interés compuesto de la renta variable como cagarla por completo rápidamente por no tener paciencia.


----------



## urano (27 Nov 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> eso,volvemos al medievo y a los senorios,condados y ducados



Sin duda sería positivo ...menos bandidos y burocratas estatales extractivas disfrazados de patrias imaginarias ....hacia el cantón Suizo digamos.


----------



## arangul00 (28 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Sin duda sería positivo ...menos bandidos y burocratas estatales extractivas disfrazados de patrias imaginarias ....hacia el cantón Suizo digamos.



los pujol,los mas ladrones ,hasta la tenian institucionalizada la mordida,las oposiciones a la policia y sanidad vasca,los fondos del empleo andaluz,,,,,


----------



## bladu (28 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Es posible...sinceramente creo que es la mejor opción para poder competir en la globalidad y mantener una calidad de vida elevada...contra menos centralización mejor.




Y no solo el paisaje geopolítico sino la calidad del paisanaje (gracias a la cantidad de pagapensiones) también a suponer un cambio aún más radical que dará que hablar y del partiendo como punto de referencia el tiempo actual supondrá un golpe duro al desarrollo económico del país.

Una España sin Cataluña y Euskadi con excedente de tocho para la población que habrá. Habiendo perdido el x-avo tren para volvernos a reindustrializar con fundamento y con un turismo que ya veremos cómo tira habida cuenta de que hay estudios que afirman que el nivel del mar subirá y sequías recurrentes para el agro. No son buenos augurios para el país.


----------



## urano (28 Nov 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> los fondos vanguard son un gran invento,no cabe duda a estas alturas,pero tienen su cara y su cruz
> y hasta ahora hemos visto su cara
> la cruz de los fondos vanguard es que entra un dinero que va a empresas por el hecho de estar en un indice,no por su rentabilidad o crecimiento futuro,vamos a ver con el tiempo y a medida que cada vez entre mas dinero en ellos por estar en moda invertir con este sistema ,y por invertir en el producto gente con pocos conocimientos valoraciones realmente absurdas de companias,y ese dia llegara,luego pasa lo que pasa



Si alguien es capaz de ponerse a analizar un montón de empresas, detectar con seguridad las que están baratas, comprarlas, seguir su evolución, analizar nuevas empresas, etc... seguro que será mejor esta estrategia que comprar el índice.
Si no tienes los conocimientos necesarios y el tiempo necesario, mejor comprar el índice. Además que tener el tiempo y conocimientos necesarios no significa que consigas más rentabilidad que el índice. Muchos gestores lo intentan y no baten el índice.

Para los inversores pasivos, el fondo indexado es una única acción en su conjunto. Cuando el índice baja, compramos más participaciones del fondo. Cuando sube, compramos menos. Esto independientemente de que, dentro del índice, las empresas sean más o menos caras o tengan más o menos peso.
En este sentido, sí que actuamos "_justo como quiere hacer cualquier inversor_".


----------



## urano (28 Nov 2021)

Stopper dijo:


> Es tan fácil hacerse millonario lentamente aprovechando el interés compuesto de la renta variable como cagarla por completo rápidamente por no tener paciencia.



Las emociones ...


----------



## urano (28 Nov 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> los pujol,los mas ladrones ,hasta la tenian institucionalizada la mordida,las oposiciones a la policia y sanidad vasca,los fondos del empleo andaluz,,,,,



Vaya...veo que tienes buena memoria...pero para lo que quieres claro...  este tipo de gente no aporta ningún valor...a ignorados.


----------



## nief (28 Nov 2021)

Stopper dijo:


> Es tan fácil hacerse millonario lentamente aprovechando el interés compuesto de la renta variable como cagarla por completo rápidamente por no tener paciencia.




Es que tener en una inversión, pongamos 150 mil euros, ahi parados sin gastarlos esperando unos 10-15 años. En los mejores años de tu vida....

Es casi imposible para la mayoria, inconcebible

Cuantos aguantarian sin pulirselo?¿


----------



## arangul00 (28 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que tener en una inversión, pongamos 150 mil euros, ahi parados sin gastarlos esperando unos 10-15 años. En los mejores años de tu vida....
> 
> Es casi imposible para la mayoria, inconcebible
> 
> Cuantos aguantarian sin pulirselo?¿



en cadiz,seville,,, seguro que ninguno,en soria ,zamora,cuenca,palencia ,lugo etc,muchisimos mas de los que tu te piensas


----------



## urano (28 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que tener en una inversión, pongamos 150 mil euros, ahi parados sin gastarlos esperando unos 10-15 años. En los mejores años de tu vida....
> 
> Es casi imposible para la mayoria, inconcebible
> 
> Cuantos aguantarian sin pulirselo?¿



Pues si les dices 40 años ni te cuento....jajaja

Es lógico....se han educado en el consumismo...que le viene de cine al sistema montado....das de mover a la rueda y sigues dependiente de ellos(burocratas) hasta que te mueras
...es un win-win en toda regla...


----------

